# Desktop customization: show off club



## GreiverBlade (Mar 13, 2014)

hi there, i searched thru the forum and i didn't find a thread like that (i hope i searched enough  )

so here is the idea: show your desktop (current or past), be it a wallpaper or a full Rainmeter custom UI, just to share idea or to show what you like, a bit of pixel and less silicium no branded fan war just design and customization.
don't forget to hide any hentai game icon or porn folder  before taking the screenshot  (joking)

for starts:

(updated) current:
Oshino Shinobu bakemonogatari wp, Rainmeter: kept the 3 Avenger launcher otherwise it is a full set called BangBang added some meter and modified the arrangement + Winamp: Hatsune Miku Love Is War skin





c'mon show off!


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2014)

OS: Server 2012 Rainmeter theme: Gnometer with Candara font
Font custom 1: Actor Font Custom 2: Syncopate
Meda software: J-River Media Jukebox with metroX skin


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 11, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> OS: Server 2012 Rainmeter theme: Gnometer with Candara font
> Font custom 1: Actor Font Custom 2: Syncopate
> Meda software: J-River Media Jukebox with metroX skin
> View attachment 56583


THANKS remixedcat! glad to see another Rainmeter desktop setup!


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2014)

You're welcome!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 13, 2014)

One of my rigs desktop. Can't post my main rigs desktop due to language.


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

Not sure how to upload my desktop...?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Not sure how to upload my desktop...?


... wallpaper or screen arrangement, print screen and host tpu or TPU capture too



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Can't post my main rigs desktop due to language.


wait what? language? you have a M rated desktop or a R-18? i don't get it


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

This is my current desktop image. Still cannot figure out how to upload the "Desktop" image. TPU capture does not work on the desktop.


----------



## remixedcat (May 13, 2014)

Windows 7 has a built in "snipping tool"

1) Start>Type "snipping tool"
2) Click the "new" button
3) Click the "full screen" option
4) Save to wherever you save your pics to
5) Name it something descriptive
6) Upload it using the "upload a file" button below


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 13, 2014)

Arjai said:


> This is my current desktop image. Still cannot figure out how to upload the "Desktop" image. TPU capture does not work on the desktop.


well then you can still print scrn and then ctrl-v in a image editing software


----------



## Arjai (May 13, 2014)

I will attempt that with my 8.1.... Works!!! Thanks a bunch!!





Snipping Tool...to the RESCUE!!  How is it I never knew of this? Wow, something new everyday, right?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 13, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Windows 7 has a built in "snipping tool"
> 
> 1) Start>Type "snipping tool"
> 2) Click the "new" button
> ...



aherm, 1st time i tried that ... i always use print scrn and ctrl-v in paint or Irfanview,  well snipping tools works too (tho there is a bit more steps for it)


----------



## remixedcat (May 13, 2014)

I prefer snipping tool becuase it's quicker for me LOL. 

I also got PRNT SCRN in dropbox so it will save it to dropbox automatically.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 13, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I prefer snipping tool becuase it's quicker for me LOL.
> 
> I also got PRNT SCRN in dropbox so it will save it to dropbox automatically.


YES i forgot dropbox ... since i am on my second rig and DB isnt installed atm ... THANKS remix to remind me to do that!


----------



## remixedcat (May 13, 2014)

Very welcome  And I'm shocked a lot of people don't know about snipping tool! MS needs to show it off more!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 13, 2014)

miomol said:


> My desktop, mhm.


meh like! and Disturbed ... weehee good taste ... and is it me or i saw once a wallpaper with Rika from Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni in one of your post?


----------



## Doc41 (May 15, 2014)

so you did create this thread  and i have just seen it for some reason..............
like i told you i'm just lazy to modify my desktop so probably the only thing that changes is the wallpaper
why do i always forget how to attach an image in a post


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> so you did create this thread  and i have just seen it for some reason..............
> like i told you i'm just lazy to modify my desktop so probably the only thing that changes is the wallpaper
> why do i always forget how to attach an image in a post






1, 2, 3... AAAAARGH IA ... go back to Miku @Doc41 IA is MINE!... bahahah nahhh joking  nice wp btw (where did you find it?)

also how can you forget how to add a image on TPU when there is a "upload a file" button near the "post reply" button


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2014)




----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


>


eh Aleister Crowley? (if i remember correctly)


----------



## Doc41 (May 15, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> 1, 2, 3... AAAAARGH IA ... go back to Miku @Doc41 IA is MINE!... bahahah nahhh joking nice wp btw (where did you find it?) also how can you forget how to add a image on TPU when there is a "upload a file" button near the "post reply" button



i swear i didn't see that button back then yet here it is now 

as for that wp i found it when looking through a random wallpaper site but was small, ran it through google and bam FullHD size (man i love google image search)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 16, 2014)

I use not desktop icons or anything. I hide my taskbar. Just a plain background.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 16, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I use not desktop icons or anything. I hide my taskbar. Just a plain background.


i love it xD so funny quotes


----------



## Arjai (May 16, 2014)

Since the Wild lost...





Seems since I updated Glary, it jumped out of line!! Just noticed, it will be back in line, momentarily!!


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's my newest one. Believe it or not,it seems to fit my PC's black/silver case.
Also,don't mind the link in there. I didn't notice it first anyways.


----------



## erixx (Sep 8, 2014)

^ I don't see ANY customization at all, sorry.

And having tons of Links to programs on desktop is, well, so gonzo and disgusting.

My 5 cents, of course, no offense and no prayers of absolute truth included.


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Sep 9, 2014)

erixx said:


> ^ I don't see ANY customization at all, sorry.
> 
> And having tons of Links to programs on desktop is, well, so gonzo and disgusting.
> 
> My 5 cents, of course, no offense and no prayers of absolute truth included.


I'd give Rainmeter a go,but I've heard it eats RAM. Is that true?

Also,not all icons on the taskbar are pinned to it.

EDIT:Is it better now?The small white rectangle is because I don't want anybody to see my IP.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 9, 2014)

You don't get to see my other monitor, far too un-organised for public display 

Oh and it's Win 8.1


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 9, 2014)

Rainmeter isn't a RAM hog. The windows Sidebar/Gadgets was a RAM hog


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Sep 9, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Rainmeter isn't a RAM hog. The windows Sidebar/Gadgets was a RAM hog
> 
> View attachment 59042


Oh. Well,Rainmeter it is then. To say,I never liked the Windows Sidebar/Gadgets in the first place because it wasn't that customizable. Rainmeter is customizable tho


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 9, 2014)

erixx said:


> ^ I don't see ANY customization at all, sorry.
> My 5 cents, of course, no offense and no prayers of absolute truth included.


obviously 


GreiverBlade said:


> so here is the idea: show your desktop (current or past), *be it a wallpaper *or a full Rainmeter custom UI



also i am kinda basic myself too nowaday ....

since i got my custom WP by @Rezasam1 i didn't redo a Rainmeter config


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2014)

:3 minimalism


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> :3 minimalism
> View attachment 59045



minimalist is good!
hmmm the silhouette is from Cowboy Beebop...  Spike Spiegel i reckon?

more precisely : that pics


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 11, 2014)

yes! and the lyrics is from a Cowboy bebop OST : call me call me.


GreiverBlade said:


> minimalist is good!
> hmmm the silhouette is from Cowboy Beebop...  Spike Spiegel i reckon?
> 
> more precisely : that pics


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> yes! and the lyrics is from a Cowboy bebop OST : call me call me.


i know but i was too focused on the silhouette ... to read the rest xD


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> :3 minimalism
> View attachment 59045



What gadget are you using for cpu and ram usage on the right of your desktop?


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 11, 2014)

they are using go-go gadget


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dunno if anybody will want to know my Rainmeter theme but anyways.it's named "The 3rd Earth".


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## remixedcat (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't see a lot of customization here compared to mine and the OP.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## MaxiPro800 (Sep 11, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 59088


What's up with the Intel CPU in the corner?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2014)

MaxiPro800 said:


> What's up with the Intel CPU in the corner?



It's Intel Turbo Boost Monitor


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Don't see a lot of customization here compared to mine and the OP.





GreiverBlade said:


> so here is the idea: show your desktop (current or past), *be it a wallpaper *or a full Rainmeter custom UI


but i reckon they could do a bit more


----------



## Toothless (Sep 11, 2014)

I totally forgot Rainmeter existed so I decided to update a little bit.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> What gadget are you using for cpu and ram usage on the right of your desktop?



rain meter blue visualization.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 12, 2014)

mine is very simple, 
i dont really like icons spread on my desktop, so i hid it XD




i do love the background wallpaper though


----------



## Toothless (Sep 12, 2014)

AhokZYashA said:


> mine is very simple,
> i dont really like icons spread on my desktop, so i hid it XD
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot through the search icon. I dare you.


----------



## TissueBox (Sep 12, 2014)

Using pragmatic, Omnimo, SimpleMeter, Enigma, Elementary, Circle, and RocketDock.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 12, 2014)

well have to ask akagi (the girl) for that 
being an aircraft carrier, she will just destroy the search icon with planes 

im still looking for more really good quality wallpapers like those, found some, still looking for more
and a good widget that is at least 90% transparent
any idea?


----------



## Misaki (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 13, 2014)

awesome art misaki, 
can i have the image?


----------



## newconroer (Sep 13, 2014)

Double click below for full size



[[url=http://postimg.org/image/9q346bxzj/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Misaki (Sep 13, 2014)

AhokZYashA said:


> awesome art misaki,
> can i have the image?


No problem 
Two versions of them: http://imgur.com/yEk6E6S,nI7Q97o


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 14, 2014)

Misaki said:


> No problem
> Two versions of them: http://imgur.com/yEk6E6S,nI7Q97o


thank you very much


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2014)

AhokZYashA said:


> well have to ask akagi (the girl) for that
> being an aircraft carrier, she will just destroy the search icon with planes



Akagi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_aircraft_carrier_Akagi
for the char : Kancolle Kantai collection ... (and i was 100% sure of it ... but i still doubted it was, because of the daikyū in the setup )



Misaki said:


> No problem
> Two versions of them: http://imgur.com/yEk6E6S,nI7Q97o



thanks too i was about to ask the link


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 14, 2014)

newconroer said:


>


is this lindsay lohan??


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> is this lindsay lohan??


indeed it is 

https://www.google.com/search?q=lin...biw=1920&bih=936#tbm=isch&q=lindsay+lohan+gun
(5 sec google search altho  )


----------



## d1nky (Sep 14, 2014)

Whats the best skins/themes program? I want to totally change the windows8 theme i have to something else to match this.

Ive tried rainmeter and could never make them look any good. Would also like some kind of widgets as well?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 15, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> Akagi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_aircraft_carrier_Akagi
> for the char : Kancolle Kantai collection ... (and i was 100% sure of it ... but i still doubted it was, because of the daikyū in the setup )
> 
> 
> ...



it is akagi from kantai collection 
i cant find better akagi pose from that one, 
the rest is depicting akagi as a glutton (of which she is) and eats a lot of bauxite


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2014)

AhokZYashA said:


> and eats a lot of bauxite


quite logical ... wait nope quite illogical, bauxite is the aluminium "ore" and i can't find a single reference of the use of aluminium on the Akagi  but depicting her as a daikyū user is logical: if you look the arrows : coloring of the fletchings depict the Nakajima B5N "kate" for the green one in the quiver and the Aichi D3A "Val" or Mitsubishi A6M "Zero" for the white one on the daikyū, if the purpose of a carrier is launching planes ... then firing arrow is not far from it 

oh and it's the "single deck" second version of Akagi they use for that (the original one was a "triple deck")



d1nky said:


> Whats the best skins/themes program? I want to totally change the windows8 theme i have to something else to match this.
> 
> Ive tried rainmeter and could never make them look any good. Would also like some kind of widgets as well?



hum aside from RM i don't really know... and i never gave 8 a chance. if i find something i tell you back.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 15, 2014)

this akagi is pictured as the late 1941 remodel, which converts her 3 flight deck into just one, 
and for the fletchings, they are what you said, which is planes that is on top of akagi when she is in service (CMIIW)

but i dont really recall that those were the planes she uses when she fight on the battle of midway, which sunk her






next background that i quite like


----------



## Toothless (Sep 16, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Ive tried rainmeter and could never make them look any good. Would also like some kind of widgets as well?


Win 8.1. Most Rainmeter "apps" let you edit the colors used. It's just finding what "apps" will help you and then editing the color choices.
Though if you had say, Skype. I could help you change themes and make your desktop super sexy.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 16, 2014)

there is an alarming number of young asian girl cartoon themed desktops.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry, no real customization but I feel mine gives me a great perspective on life everyday.  And my kids love it.


----------



## Naito (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm a bit of a minimalist, so it may look boring, but here is my desktop:







Rainmeter running VClouds Weather 2 and a collection of my own widgets/gadgets designed to plug into HWiNFO. Start menu is StartIsBack with my own custom start logo.


----------



## Psychoholic (Sep 16, 2014)

Here's Mine:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 16, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> there is an alarming number of young asian girl cartoon themed desktops.


you call that a manga or a anime girl ... tsk ... (  )

and what is alarming in that? pfahahah 

superb space themed wallpaper  series

specially like that one,


HossHuge said:


> Sorry, no real customization but I feel mine gives me a great perspective on life everyday.  And my kids love it.



here are the two i used for some time.
 

@d1nky http://xwidget.com/ seems to be a good option for widgets... for customization still didn't find a good alternative to RainMeter but i keep seeking.

hmmm chrome block it as a "malicious software" i don't really know ... (it's hosted on OneDrive)
i check. ok donwloaded it via IE ran a scan nothing unusual ... i guess chrome is a bit picky, tho the installer try to install Wajam and Search Protect (just noticed it now ...  )

after uninstallation of the 2 aforementioned crap, result : not bad, lots of widget downloadable.
memory usage hum ... ~80mb i've seen worse but also better


----------



## Countryside (Sep 16, 2014)

My humble desktop.


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Sep 19, 2014)

My PC,running a fresh Server 2008 R2 install after I took my time making it into a workstation.


 

I know Rainmeter doesn't look customized but I'll look into that soon.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Oct 24, 2014)

_I don't have a video of my desktop but it moves constantly in the background. I think it's pretty cool.
I also have this one and a few more.








_


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

Clean and tidy, exactly how I like it:




2x 24" 1080p LCDs


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 24, 2014)

MaxiPro800 said:


> My PC,running a fresh Server 2008 R2 install after I took my time making it into a workstation.
> View attachment 59264
> 
> I know Rainmeter doesn't look customized but I'll look into that soon.



Yey a fellow server release as workstation user!!!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 24, 2014)

My current wallpaper. Notice the custom arrangement of icons!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 25, 2014)

Arjai said:


> View attachment 59917
> 
> My current wallpaper. Notice the custom arrangement of icons!


ahaha indeed very strategic  (i did the same before, when i had some WP with special "layout" ) Lara crawling under your icons ... must be tough


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Oct 25, 2014)

My desktop,been a while since I last reinstalled Windows.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 25, 2014)

My laptop


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2014)

I change my desktop a LOT. Here is my current one. Normally I don't do the anime thing but I like the use of ambient lighting on this one.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 27, 2014)

Hurr hurr windows pista!!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 27, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> View attachment 59948 I change my desktop a LOT. Here is my current one. Normally I don't do the anime thing but I like the use of ambient lighting on this one.


Ambient lighting, Ha!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Hurr hurr windows pista!!!
> 
> View attachment 59984


pinkish erhhhm..stylish


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 16, 2014)

UPDATE!!!! Picked up UXStyle and redid the icons to match the windows 7/vista theme I found on DA.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2014)

TissueBox said:


> Using pragmatic, Omnimo, SimpleMeter, Enigma, Elementary, Circle, and RocketDock.



can you provide a link to these programs? im not sure since i havent used desktop mods in forever but this looks sexy as f@#$


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 16, 2014)

Not much to show off, just Start8 installed:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Not much to show off, just Start8 installed:


not much but... the wallpaper make up for the "not much"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2014)

I like that one


----------



## Toothless (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm bringing this back because this thread was interesting. I'm lacking my TV due to it being dumb so here is 2/3 monitors.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 2, 2015)

My Desktop is very plain and for me Very practicable.
its a plain Black background  with icons on one side with the Background set to Display an internal ip address
showing a Webcamnow html page featuring a Live web cam surveillance picture of my Father 
Reason He is Disabled and needs to be monitored 24/7. (Infra Red for when the lights are out)
No Picture's  as I got to respect his Privacy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 2, 2015)

My work lappy


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nothing fancy here.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 2, 2015)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nothing fancy here.


just  when i am watching "Pacific Rim" you post your desk with a WP like that  meh likeh  (well i also like Gundam tho ... )


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 2, 2015)

My Desktop (6 screens):


Spoiler





​


​


----------



## Naito (Apr 3, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> My Desktop (6 screens):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Still rocking Vista or is that a VS?


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 3, 2015)

Naito said:


> Still rocking Vista or is that a VS?


You got me there... yes, it's all VISTA for me! I know it's outdated & hated, yet it's the OS most compatible with the programs I use. I use Win7, XP-64 and several others in VMs to extend compatibility (XP-64 running on screen 1 in the pic), however I'll stick with Vista as my main OS for the time being, believe it or not.


----------



## Naito (Apr 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> You got me there... yes, it's all VISTA for me! I know it's outdated & hated, yet it's the OS most compatible with the programs I use. I use Win7, XP-64 and several others in VMs to extend compatibility (XP-64 running on screen 1 in the pic), however I'll stick with Vista as my main OS for the time being, believe it or not.



I have quite fond memories of Vista. Sure it needed a few services packs to get things up to scratch (even then older hardware didn't like it too much), but the gloss, the glass and the dark tones paired with Aero transparency effects, was a welcome change from the elementary plastic crayolas of Windows XP. Vista had class. Windows 7 retained a lot of it, but didn't make as much as a statement; it had become softer.

Vista may not be the most efficient Windows, but after SP1 I found it quite a joy to use and it ran fairly smoothly on a E2160 I had at the time. SP2 and the Platform Updates helped refine a bit. Running on similar hardware to Windows 7, I find them both almost as snappy as each other, just Vista tends to chew more RAM. It's for this reason I had to stick with XP on older machines.


----------



## Misaki (Apr 4, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> You got me there... yes, it's all VISTA for me! I know it's outdated & hated, yet it's the OS most compatible with the programs I use. I use Win7, XP-64 and several others in VMs to extend compatibility (XP-64 running on screen 1 in the pic), however I'll stick with Vista as my main OS for the time being, believe it or not.


Don't worry, I'm using Vista on my laptop (Home Premium x86 SP2) and... it works fine!


----------



## Naito (Apr 4, 2015)

My favourite XP visual style (Zune) + wallpaper:


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 4, 2015)

Naito said:


> I have quite fond memories of Vista. Sure it needed a few services packs to get things up to scratch (even then older hardware didn't like it too much), but the gloss, the glass and the dark tones paired with Aero transparency effects, was a welcome change from the elementary plastic crayolas of Windows XP. Vista had class. Windows 7 retained a lot of it, but didn't make as much as a statement; it had become softer.
> 
> Vista may not be the most efficient Windows, but after SP1 I found it quite a joy to use and it ran fairly smoothly on a E2160 I had at the time. SP2 and the Platform Updates helped refine a bit. Running on similar hardware to Windows 7, I find them both almost as snappy as each other, just Vista tends to chew more RAM. It's for this reason I had to stick with XP on older machines.


All I can do is agree completely! Perhaps Vista was a little ahead of its time when it got released, but with today's hardware - why not give it a try?
Thanks for showing Zune, that's one of my favorites too. 


Misaki said:


> Don't worry, I'm using Vista on my laptop (Home Premium x86 SP2) and... it works fine!


Thanks! In fact, I'm installing Vista on my new laptop right now.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 5, 2015)

Win10 TP v.10049 in a Hyper-V VM:


----------



## MaxiPro800 (May 2, 2015)

Here's mine. The only thing that makes this PC slow is (sadly) the 1TB 5400RPM HDD (it came from an external enclosure) otherwise it works fine.



 

Fun Fact: While I took this screenshot of my desktop I was listening to Dr. Bombay - S.O.S.

Also,that's Rainmeter for you. I find the default RM theme nice and simple.


----------



## commission3r (May 2, 2015)

slight custom


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 3, 2015)

MaxiPro800 said:


> Here's mine. The only thing that makes this PC slow is (sadly) the 1TB 5400RPM HDD (it came from an external enclosure) otherwise it works fine.
> 
> View attachment 64554
> 
> ...


ahaha reverse Yoko/asuka nice one xD


----------



## Bo$$ (May 3, 2015)

This is mine for now... 

I think this wallpaper will stay for a looooong time


----------



## m6tzg6r (May 3, 2015)




----------



## MaxiPro800 (May 3, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahaha reverse Yoko/asuka nice one xD


Thanks. The only thing missing now is my PS2 (right now the monitor stands on 2 PSU cases) because Leadtek decided to be stoopid again and put a 9-pin S-Video cable.

Of course,I've got anime on that too - Zone Tan to be exactly,since I never bothered with replacing it w/ something else (also for the fact that I don't have any USB flashdrives)

Also,I've said that I would show you (and others) the AXP 2500+'s desktop. Here it is. Had to use my Nikon L20 camera because I had no mouse and the A7N8X-E Deluxe strangely doesn't work with PS/2 keyboards.



 

And yes. That's my "spine-breaking" heavy Phillips 17' CRT. Looks nice,since it has a Trinitron tube.


----------



## Misaki (Sep 12, 2015)

I hated what Apple did with a Yosemite's design after moving to mac. I fixed it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2015)

Misaki said:


> I hated what Apple did with a Yosemite's design after moving to mac. I fixed it


that being said ... i need to do something similar on my MBP E08


----------



## Misaki (Sep 13, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> that being said ... i need to do something similar on my MBP E08


Don't upgrade to Yosemite, it's simple


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2015)

Misaki said:


> Don't upgrade to Yosemite, it's simple


too late ....  well i still have a retail DVD of Snow Leopard 10.6.3  tho the ODD of that MBP is busted ... ahah (well i got it for free so no complain  )


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2015)

Wonder what "customization" means at all for macs (i tried one 20 years ago), I always and only see those understatement clinical light grey tones. Is there something else apart from that for macheads?


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 13, 2015)

there's ways to customize em but they're more likely to brick your install than windows uxstyle or wb does


----------



## Misaki (Sep 13, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> too late ....  well i still have a retail DVD of Snow Leopard 10.6.3  tho the ODD of that MBP is busted ... ahah (well i got it for free so no complain  )


Then you need to enable this option. Even without cDock it looks kinda okay 





And if it's not enough for you, select "Yose Nite 3D" theme in cDock. I did my own theme with blue indicators from Mavericks 




I hope that they won't block such modyfications in El Captain...

You can downgrade to Mavericks (purchase history in App Store), unfortunately I can't because Mavericks doesn't want to work on my laptop


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2015)

i only observe masturbation-fixation themes there.... girlz.... zzzzzzzzzzz  (I used to have Jenna Jameson sucking dich theme's until visitors complied... lol)


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 13, 2015)

Eww she's wired AFin CBBUK15 (current season going now)


----------



## Misaki (Sep 13, 2015)

erixx said:


> i only observe masturbation-fixation themes there.... girlz.... zzzzzzzzzzz  (I used to have Jenna Jameson sucking dich theme's until visitors complied... lol)


Well, if you like so... I will never understand you guys 



remixedcat said:


> Eww she's wired AFin CBBUK15 (current season going now)


Sorry, but I don't understand. My current wallpaper is a Saki from Shinsekai Yori, if you mean it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2015)

erixx said:


> i only observe masturbation-fixation themes there.... girlz.... zzzzzzzzzzz  (I used to have Jenna Jameson sucking dich theme's until visitors complied... lol)


between porn(star) and artwork ... there is a world in between ... (i.e.: my avatar is pencil drawn and it's actually a RL shot from  my H4X ) then your 1st statement : totally wrong and out of context  not mentioning if you associate feminin  pics( even RL) with a masturbation-fixation ... then ... i am sad for you  



Misaki said:


> Well, if you like so... I will never understand you guys


so do i ...


----------



## erixx (Sep 14, 2015)

IE.... RL... H4X... Sorry i can't follow slang... Congrats to all, stick it to them, be happy. I just do not understand manga art, it is boring to me.! Sorry


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2015)

erixx said:


> IE.... RL... H4X... Sorry i can't follow slang... Congrats to all, stick it to them, be happy. I just do not understand manga art, it is boring to me.! Sorry


it was no slang at all "fo sho" just abbreviated terms i.e.=In Example (a quite common sight nowadays ) RL= Real Life (as opposed to ... well ... you know ...) H4X= hum ... my smartphone ... a Honor 4X 
no worries we are happy with it  (well thanks to write that my Avatar is boring  i did put some hours in it before taking the picture   )

8.1 on my Alienware Alpha ... not so much of a customization past Classic Shell ... and a Kancolle Walpaper ... (Yuudachi remodel for those who find that arts not boring  )


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 14, 2015)

Misaki said:


> Well, if you like so... I will never understand you guys
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't understand. My current wallpaper is a Saki from Shinsekai Yori, if you mean it




Jenna Jameson..... she's in the current Celebrity Big Brother UK..... she's fucked up as hell... and shes's currently allied with the teen mom bitch farrah that is fake AF and annoying. She critisized Natasha Hamilton about her guys but at least Natasha is known for being a singer from Atomic Kitten instead of being a bimbo!!!


----------



## Misaki (Sep 14, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> Jenna Jameson..... she's in the current Celebrity Big Brother UK..... she's fucked up as hell... and shes's currently allied with the teen mom bitch farrah that is fake AF and annoying. She critisized Natasha Hamilton about her guys but at least Natasha is known for being a singer from Atomic Kitten instead of being a bimbo!!!


Well, I haven't watched a TV for about a... 8 years? 
And I'm not in UK right now, I came back to Poland. We should stop offtoping before moderator will get mad at us


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 14, 2015)

Hahahah ok 

My current....


----------



## erixx (Sep 15, 2015)

IE = Internet Explorer.
i.e.= in example

And Jenna is an old whore not a bombo. haha.


----------



## Heaven7 (Sep 15, 2015)

erixx said:


> I just do not understand manga art, it is boring to me.! Sorry


Well, I don't understand your avatar art and therefore it certainly is boring to me. And what you probably really don't understand is that this is the "Desktop customization show-off club". not the "Let's just trash things that we don't understand or know about club". This thread is ALL about art, after all. GB, I love your new pencil-style avatar!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2015)

erixx said:


> IE = Internet Explorer.
> i.e.= in example
> 
> And Jenna is an old whore not a bombo. haha.


seriously ... IE = Internet Explorer? that thing exist? 
i saw IE and i.e. both used for in example (if you use a bit of logic if i write IE: "random sentence explaining a example" i would surely not talk about Internet Explorer  )



Misaki said:


> Well, I haven't watched a TV for about a... 8 years?
> And I'm not in UK right now, I came back to Poland. We should stop offtoping before moderator will get mad at us


for mods i don't know but as the OP i don't mind a bit of OT as long as it's not totally extreme  



Heaven7 said:


> Well, I don't understand your avatar art and therefore it certainly is boring to me. And what you probably really don't understand is that this is the "Desktop customization show-off club". not the "Let's just trash things that we don't understand or know about club". This thread is ALL about art, after all. GB, I love your new pencil-style avatar!


thanks for that post 


my current main rig wallpaper updated (by @Rezasam1 )
rework from the one in http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...tion-show-off-club.198843/page-2#post-3161039

no other customization past the WP tho ... i am out of idea but i still seek


----------



## erixx (Sep 15, 2015)

I think I prefer the previous desktop art. Ah, wait, no opinions welcome :-D Anyway, kiddy fappercrap all the way...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2015)

erixx said:


> I think I prefer the previous desktop art. Ah, wait, no opinions welcome :-D Anyway, kiddy fappercrap all the way...


butthurt much?  ... (joking)

i also preferred the previous one tho since the GPU changed it would feels weird 
also ... i don't see what's fappable about Mourningstar http://firefall-wiki.com/w/Giselle_Amberden

maybe in that ... style ... or not.
http://crystalgraziano.deviantart.com/art/Firefall-Mourningstar-278640132

PS: no one said nothing about no opinions welcome but that last part of your comment is indeed unwelcome  i see no kids here, all taste are OK as long as you are fine with it no need for bashing other user on it tho ... that's what i call "kiddy play"


----------



## erixx (Sep 15, 2015)

so sorry mate. but i checked the thread and i found 1) windows standard desktop, 2) apple standard desktop 3) manga desktop. I feel deceived


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2015)

erixx said:


> so sorry mate. but i checked the thread and i found 1) windows standard desktop, 2) apple standard desktop 3) manga desktop. I feel deceived


then walk off and don't comment  or read the 1st post as it specify :


GreiverBlade said:


> so here is the idea: show your desktop (current or past), be it a wallpaper or a full Rainmeter custom UI,


and comment instead of bashing

and i already did warn you in that post  (not really warning but more a "who care, read the 1st post" )
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...tion-show-off-club.198843/page-2#post-3161039

and lastly when i checked last time thru the thread i also saw at last 2 Rainmeter user (including myself), if that's a standard ... well i'd be damned 
if you don't like anime/manga arts then don't try to discriminate the user who do and use "kiddy fappercrape" to define what they like 

show us what you like and mean to be a desktop customization, a wallpaper is enough even for you no worries no bashing no mockery, we're adult, you know ... unless ... ah! whatever 
because your 1st post here was


erixx said:


> ^ I don't see ANY customization at all, sorry.
> 
> And having tons of Links to programs on desktop is, well, so gonzo and disgusting.
> 
> My 5 cents, of course, no offense and no prayers of absolute truth included.


at last in that one your last sentence in the post was right 

and on Rainmeter also if i include the 1st one in the origin post of the thread, i did a slight variation of it but ... still manga/anime oriented  sorry (i really need to re set up a rainmeter ... )




i had also a Roberta from Black Lagoon Rainmeter theme ... but you wouldn't know who it is, albeit the fact that Black Lagoon is a fantastic anime (well ... movies with real actors are ... boring nowadays, but that's only me  )


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 15, 2015)

changed mine, and hadn't posted here since a while ago.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 15, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> and on Rainmeter also if i include the 1st one in the origin post of the thread, i did a slight variation of it but ... still manga/anime oriented  sorry (i really need to re set up a rainmeter ... )


Damn, you are abusing rainmeter, I counted more than 20 plugins ... how's cpu usage at idle? I used to use rainmeter with a sidebar column of system info plugins, and ditched it afterwards thanks to its inefficiency ... now I just expose few key measurements directly from afterburner to the notification area (tray bar). Now it's win7 vulgaris with a clean background:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> Damn, you are abusing rainmeter, I counted more than 20 plugins ... how's cpu usage at idle? I used to use rainmeter with a sidebar column of system info plugins, and ditched it afterwards thanks to its inefficiency ...


well i guess you know why i don't use RM nowadays ... tho the CPU usage was not so hard, look at the CPU meter near the ram meter ... a near flat 0 on idle  
if only i could find the RM i had on Black Lagoon theme ... that one was animated (not only on the monitoring plugins )

one thing i notice when i take a look at my past RM setup .... i love "date and time redundancy" ahahah

i also like simple setup ... even with only a WP or just some tweak


----------



## CounterSpell (Sep 15, 2015)

what are your sugestion for inserting weather, calendar, cpu and ram usage gadgets for w10?


----------



## Misaki (Sep 15, 2015)

erixx said:


> so sorry mate. but i checked the thread and i found 1) windows standard desktop, 2) apple standard desktop 3) manga desktop. I feel deceived


What do you expect from 19 y/o person like me?


----------



## erixx (Sep 15, 2015)

I feel happy because you give me a little conversation, thank you Greiver. I am not a bonehead, I just thought let's "up the ante" because this thread had beatiful desktops for many pages, but the last page -or pages- was not that great. Please feel free to get a lil'motivated by me or not, it is up to you! 
Post data: just to contribute a little more: as Windows 10 has such a nice and customizable Start Menu I have changed some of my habits. Now I do not add a single, not any, program shortcut to my "desktop", I have only some personal files, and all program shortcuts I keep them in the Start Menu. It works great, it is cleanliness!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> if only i could find the RM i had on Black Lagoon theme ... that one was animated (not only on the monitoring plugins )


found it... it was a Agent Of The Shield  RM theme originaly



... the SeeU calendar is only to .... make it less gloomy ... (tho the colors are synced )



erixx said:


> I feel happy because you give me a little conversation, thank you Greiver. I am not a bonehead, I just thought let's "up the ante" because this thread had beatiful desktops for many pages, but the last page -or pages- was not that great. Please feel free to get a lil'motivated by me or not, it is up to you!


well ... motivated? to make my desktop boring?
to the charges you retain against me, i plaid guilty ... i love manga/anime/manwha and related product... (mostly also because i draw a lot ... )

but you @erixx  what your desktop looks like  c'mon  show it ...


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 16, 2015)

I like simple.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 16, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I like simple.
> View attachment 67980


nice panorama


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> nice panorama


One of the reasons I upgraded from Windows 7 is because it kept screwing up the panorama wallpapers. It kept thinking the center was the left most and the left most was the right most unless I turned on Eyefinity; something I only do when I play games because I don't like windows like Chrome filling all 3 displays. 

It looks really amazing with IPS displays, that's for sure.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 16, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> One of the reasons I upgraded from Windows 7 is because it kept screwing up the panorama wallpapers. It kept thinking the center was the left most and the left most was the right most unless I turned on Eyefinity; something I only do when I play games because I don't like windows like Chrome filling all 3 displays.
> 
> It looks really amazing with IPS displays, that's for sure.


i see, well it sure does look nice like that but in real that should look breathtaking indeed... (i am a mono screen user ... so i'm fine on W7 for the main rig, tho i have 8.1 on the Alpha but i also use only 1 screen )



CounterSpell said:


> what are your sugestion for inserting weather, calendar, cpu and ram usage gadgets for w10?


ow ow ow i missed that ... well i don't know i used W10 only for a short while on a laptop ... hum 
i searched a bit thru google but didn't find anything that catch my interest.


----------



## Misaki (Nov 5, 2015)

So, @GreiverBlade, looks like Apple just loves to fool people, and most of mac users are idiots. Everyone told me "Install El Capitan, even 10.9 are good for nothing"... but 10.10/10.11 has too much bugs and too bad performance on this mac.
I couldn't get working 10.9 from torrents and my pendrive died, so I downloaded 10.7 and burned it to DVD disk, installed and updated to 10.8.3 from torrents. Then I installed combo update 10.8.5 and security patches. Works really well, every application are compatible (just look at the dock!)


----------



## natr0n (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

Misaki said:


> So, @GreiverBlade, looks like Apple just loves to fool people, and most of mac users are idiots. Everyone told me "Install El Capitan, even 10.9 are good for nothing"... but 10.10/10.11 has too much bugs and too bad performance on this mac.
> I couldn't get working 10.9 from torrents and my pendrive died, so I downloaded 10.7 and burned it to DVD disk, installed and updated to 10.8.3 from torrents. Then I installed combo update 10.8.5 and security patches. Works really well, every application are compatible (just look at the dock!)


well i have my MBP E2008 under Yosemite runs it pretty well, even if it's the infamous series with the GT8600M that plagued nVidia with a bad press due to the soldering failure (well Apple is in fault for me ... the airflow in that laptop, or any mac..., is atrocious at its best )  and judging by all the bad rating of El Capitan ... not even close to try it


----------



## AxGaming (Nov 5, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I like simple.
> View attachment 67980


Nice Bro.


----------



## AxGaming (Nov 5, 2015)

Misaki said:


> So, @GreiverBlade, looks like Apple just loves to fool people, and most of mac users are idiots. Everyone told me "Install El Capitan, even 10.9 are good for nothing"... but 10.10/10.11 has too much bugs and too bad performance on this mac.
> I couldn't get working 10.9 from torrents and my pendrive died, so I downloaded 10.7 and burned it to DVD disk, installed and updated to 10.8.3 from torrents. Then I installed combo update 10.8.5 and security patches. Works really well, every application are compatible (just look at the dock!)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

AxGaming said:


>



i think i will pardon your double post due to your signature .... (hint look my Keyboard/mouse mousep... wait no mousepad in system specs ...  )

and because that cat is awesome ...


----------



## Misaki (Nov 5, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i have my MBP E2008 under Yosemite runs it pretty well, even if it's the infamous series with the GT8600M that plagued nVidia with a bad press due to the soldering failure (well Apple is in fault for me ... the airflow in that laptop, or any mac..., is atrocious at its best )  and judging by all the bad rating of El Capitan ... not even close to try it


Well, as you saw my post about cooling - yes, mac cooling is a crap. I had Yosemite on my T420, but I'm going to format it and install Linux or Windows 7 Pro back again. Hackintoshes are just not worth a hassle unfortunately


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 5, 2015)

Misaki said:


> Hackintoshes are just not worth a hassle unfortunately


It is when you build a machine with with the intent of doing this. I know someone from college who has a machine with OS X compatible hardware for this very reason. He went out of his way to get stuff that would run well and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2015)

Misaki said:


> Hackintoshes are just not worth a hassle unfortunately


well with enough documentation they are a breeze (mainly why i have a retail DVD of Snow Leopard and a MBP at home ... while i am totally not a mac guy )


Aquinus said:


> It is when you build a machine with with the intent of doing this. I know someone from college who has a machine with OS X compatible hardware for this very reason. He went out of his way to get stuff that would run well and it makes a huge difference.


^200% agreed


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Dethroy (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 6, 2015)

Dethroy said:


>


nice view and sunset!


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 7, 2015)

My PC recently Derped (carry over windows,way too slow and BSODs) so i had to format




not my first choice in OS but its faster with SSD's in general than 7 so yeah....


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Nov 12, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> My PC recently Derped (carry over windows,way too slow and BSODs) so i had to format
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm seeing your  7 desktop with Miku Hatsune and I shall raise an 98SE desktop with Team DaiTofu!

Picture taken over Composite using my old (repaired) Pixelview FX5200 128MB AGP8X. I actually flashed an MSI VBIOS on it so I could have TV output.


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 12, 2015)

MaxiPro800 said:


> I'm seeing your 7 desktop with Miku Hatsune and I shall raise an 98SE desktop with Team DaiTofu!


lol, but that's 8.1 though....
man you remind me i gotta dust off Dino (under system specs) and install 98 on it instead of ME, since i gave up on updating the mobo's BIOS to support 40GB!!! HDD's i gotta find me some more 20GB ones.....if thats even possible here


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2015)

Decided to keep it simple ... Onean from Skyrim (standalone follower) m'kay? 


 

note to self: redo a Rainmeter soon ... too plain ATM


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Nov 13, 2015)

Doc41 said:


> lol, but that's 8.1 though....
> man you remind me i gotta dust off Dino (under system specs) and install 98 on it instead of ME, since i gave up on updating the mobo's BIOS to support 40GB!!! HDD's i gotta find me some more 20GB ones.....if thats even possible here


Oh. I didn't notice it's 8.1 because I also had a 7 system with 8.1 orb.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 17, 2015)

Simple and clean.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Simple and clean.



That... Remember me... It's from Monty Oum? He did some custom animation for it... iirc

I found out RWBY lately, from him , and also i've learned about his death, sad story.

I really liked his work, specially RWBY.
Well i still like it... I have the S1 and S2 OST and the game associated to it

Currently seeking to do a custom Yang skin for my Atlanta in World of Warships (easier said than done tho)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 18, 2015)

He came onboard with Rooster Teeth during the 8th season of RVB, doing some animation work. Then he created RWBY. I am not 100% sure he did this picture but it was done in house at RT.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> He came onboard with Rooster Teeth during the 8th season of RVB, doing some animation work. Then he created RWBY. I am not 100% sure he did this picture but it was done in house at RT.


well i meant, RVB was indicated as one off his "notable works" on his biography, his only original work is indeed RWBY (which was a "reward" from Burns if he did meet the dead line for RVB season 10)

also keeping it simple ... since i got FC4 recently (Uplay version) oh yes there is a little customization .... AIMP3 Prinz Eugen skin ... (playing RWBY season 1 OST) completely forgot AIMP was on the desk when i did the screenshot  (pretty stealthy with that background)


----------



## Toothless (Jan 11, 2016)

New year and time to dust this thread off. 

I'll start 2016.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 11, 2016)

i didn't got myself to customize more than just doing a screenshot that seemed nice for me in Armored Warfare ... good resolution for 2016 : "redo a custom desktop"


----------



## kutumbaba (Jan 11, 2016)

My desktop


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 11, 2016)

kutumbaba said:


> My desktop
> View attachment 70987


nice wallpaper nice view, i wonder from where tho


----------



## kutumbaba (Jan 11, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> nice wallpaper nice view, i wonder from where tho


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 13, 2016)

kutumbaba said:


> My desktop
> View attachment 70987


Yuck! OS X. Nah, just kidding 
Did you customize anything though?

@Toothless What aspect ratio is this?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 13, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Did you customize anything though??


the wallpaper ... i can't say same of my MacBook Pro (urgh ... mandatory to have one even if i don't like it  ) since i have the same basic built in WP ... oh well i love Yosemite park pictures ... so i can't complain.

i should have named the thread: beautiful wallpaper and desktop, show off.

luckily (for the 3rd or 4th time) as the OP i did write: "be it a wallpaper or a full rainmeter setup" in the initial post


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> the wallpaper ... i can't say same of my MacBook Pro (urgh ... mandatory to have one even if i don't like it  ) since i have the same basic built in WP ... oh well i love Yosemite park pictures ... so i can't complain.
> 
> i should have named the thread: beautiful wallpaper and desktop, show off.
> 
> luckily (for the 3rd or 4th time) as the OP i did write: "be it a wallpaper or a full rainmeter setup" in the initial post



No need to apologize 
Just wondered if you had anything running that I wasn't aware of due to my lack of knowledge about OS X customization ...

Edit: This is what my desktop looks like when my wife is using it ...


Spoiler


----------



## Toothless (Jan 13, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Yuck! OS X. Nah, just kidding
> Did you customize anything though?
> 
> @Toothless What aspect ratio is this?


Well, four monitors are 16:9 and one 4:3. I'd assume the bottom section is 48:9 and the top doesn't really add up since two difference ratios.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's my current one, it's new year, so gonna change it later.




There we go, slightly better.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2016)

Here is mine.  @Rezasam1 made it for me.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 13, 2016)

EntropyZ said:


> Here's my current one



i wish i knew how to customize like that, but sadly im an idiot


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 13, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Here is mine.  @Rezasam1 made it for me.


Hey, not bad. When I look at these sort of threads all I can think about is how good it is to be a PC user. It's always going to be my personally built rig that I use, until death.



jboydgolfer said:


> i wish i knew how to customize like that, but sadly im an idiot


Hey, I wanted something and I got it by actually trying and spending time to get it. Yesterday I actually learned how to do modeling work in blender. Edited a bunch of Skyrim weapon mods to look really good. But the possibilities of modeling are almost endless!

I was always sitting in my house playing games and being the general user (nothing particularly wrong with that I guess), but for once I did something that I wanted to do a long time ago, and it was productive and therapeutic.

Never give up. We all have that creative touch somewhere, I'm sure you can do something that nobody else can.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 13, 2016)

EntropyZ said:


> Never give up. We all have that creative touch somewhere, I'm sure you can do something that nobody else can.


I'm eating ice cream for breakfast after giving the cat a bath. I'm not very creative.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 13, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'm eating ice cream for breakfast after giving the cat a bath. I'm not very creative.


I could do that, but I would have to borrow the neighbors' cat. And after that whole ordeal I bet the next time it sees me it will run like hell. I've been trying to keep the damn thing off making brown cakes on my lawn. You just gave me an idea! I wouldn't stop there though...  That got a little dark, *ahem*.

But enough about that, you, I like you!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 13, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'm eating ice cream for breakfast after giving the cat a bath. I'm not very creative.





EntropyZ said:


> I could do that, but I would have to borrow the neighbors' cat. And after that whole ordeal I bet the next time it sees me it will run like hell. I've been trying to keep the damn thing off making brown cakes on my lawn. You just gave me an idea! But I wouldn't stop there...


x) ... kay back on track and show me beautiful wallpaper and creativity ! not cat and ice cream related ...  (as much as i love cat and ice cream although ... )

i wonder if i can re-find all the resources website, i've found back in the time, for Rainmeter ... iirc one of them was Deviant Art ... pretty much a good place for anything art related  "cpt obvious mode activated"


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 13, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> x) ... kay back on track and show me beautiful wallpaper and creativity ! not cat and ice cream related ...  (as much as i love cat and ice cream although ... )
> 
> i wonder if i can re-find all the resources website, i've found back in the time, for Rainmeter ... iirc one of them was Deviant Art ... pretty much a good place for anything art related :rolleye: "cpt obvious mode activated"



If want want reallllly awesome wallpapers check out Wallhaven, I keep this a closely guarded secret. There's an NSFW filter just in case.

You are one of my favorite posters on this site, I have nothing to show for it though since I just joined this community, been here hiding since 2012.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 13, 2016)

Another one!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 13, 2016)

EntropyZ said:


> If want want reallllly awesome wallpapers check out Wallhaven, I keep this a closely guarded secret. There's an NSFW filter just in case.
> 
> You are one of my favorite posters on this site, I have nothing to show for it though since I just joined this community, been here hiding since 2012.


i knew wallhaven eh... i could i forget that one  

and for the last sentence ... well aherm ... thanks i'm honored  
on my side i registered in 2012 but i was on TPU since 'round 2010 or something. 

ahaha thanks to remind me Wallhaven ... i think i've found my favorite to work on for my next rainmeter xD


----------



## Toothless (Jan 13, 2016)

Trying to find a wallpaper that doesn't get all pixel but scales across my screens is a pain. Basically a 5760x1980 but I've had to resort to using like.. 13423x5761 is my current background.


----------



## Dethroy (Jan 14, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Trying to find a wallpaper that doesn't get all pixel but scales across my screens is a pain. Basically a 5760x1980 but I've had to resort to using like.. 13423x5761 is my current background.



Tried to find some out of curiosity ... freakin' nightmare!
Just replace your multi-monitor setup with a proper 21:9 display would be my advice


----------



## Toothless (Jan 14, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Tried to find some out of curiosity ... freakin' nightmare!
> Just replace your multi-monitor setup with a proper 21:9 display would be my advice


Its a 3x1080p setup for multitasking with the two top for extras. I don't do surround since it causes more issues than anything else.


----------



## kutumbaba (Jan 15, 2016)

No cust


Dethroy said:


> Yuck! OS X. Nah, just kidding
> Did you customize anything though?
> 
> @Toothless What aspect ratio is this?


just add temp sensor, cause I'm new in osx


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 15, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Trying to find a wallpaper that doesn't get all pixel but scales across my screens is a pain. Basically a 5760x1980 but I've had to resort to using like.. 13423x5761 is my current background.


Maybe something from https://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/3_screens/5040x1050/

Oh, you have them vertically ... disregard my suggestion then


----------



## Toothless (Feb 23, 2016)

MORE SCREEN SPACE. 





I might move stuff around to get that 6th screen up.


----------



## Misaki (Mar 7, 2016)

Nothing special, but I've got a second monitor


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 8, 2016)

Moar RVB


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 8, 2016)

Here is mine, its a space pics theme, took 2 random screens


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Oct 8, 2016)

Just digged out my old Armada E500,and finally got around reinstalling Windows. Old 98SE install was messed up,so I went with 2000 Pro SP4.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 8, 2016)

MaxiPro800 said:


> Just digged out my old Armada E500,and finally got around reinstalling Windows. Old 98SE install was messed up,so I went with 2000 Pro SP4.
> View attachment 79808


Nice Wallpaper, i would need something like that but in real life


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2016)

MaxiPro800 said:


> Just digged out my old Armada E500,and finally got around reinstalling Windows. Old 98SE install was messed up,so I went with 2000 Pro SP4.
> View attachment 79808


Kill La Kill   (well ... Ryuko Matoi ... none the less )

 nicey



Knoxx29 said:


> Nice Wallpaper, i would need something like that but in real life


ahah ... count me in 

my actual is more ...




that being said ... i think of getting a good scanner and do a custom background paper'n pencil style (only monochrome ... i can't draw in color )


----------



## Toothless (Oct 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> Kill La Kill   (well ... Ryuko Matoi ... none the less )
> 
> nicey
> 
> ...


Might have to have you make me a custom background.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Might have to have you make me a custom background.


ahah ... well my 3 last avatar i used for the forum were custom...

(the 2nd one is related to Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward to be precise, the 3rd also: Nanamo Ul Namo, while the left one is Flandre Scarlet from Tohou )
  

my line is ... errr ... oh well i am an Otaku i guess  (altho not the "shut in" type at last  )

league of legends (Ahri)
 

Lineage II dark elf ranger/rogue


Eve Online, my 2 main char of 2 separate accounts.


Hellsing mostly (need to redraw some that got some stain on them during storage )
 


10 media limite ... uh..

well these are taken with a Canon SX100iS but with a nice scanner and better paper/pencil, i think i could work out something nicer


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2016)

technically it's ranging for more than 8 yrs, when i was bored or when i did find some time for it. 

Soul eater, Fairy Tails (Sting from SaberTooth) Lucy from Elfen Lied (quite a simplified type more emphasized on the gray palette ) Bleach with Neliel Tu Oderschwank 
    


Wakfu (a joke ... a friend told me i couldn't redraw an artwork from Xav' from a pics on his 4.5" smartphone when we were drinking one night... ) Lucy again and Luka (Vocaloid 03 )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

i am too big of a fanboy  to not have branding on my desktop.







The desktop on my Shuttle PC looks like this


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The desktop on my Shuttle PC looks like this



errrr it's actually a shuttle as a desktop of a shuttle .... quite fitting ... altho 90° screen? 1080x1920?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> errrr it's actually a shuttle as a desktop of a shuttle .... quite fitting ... altho 90° screen? 1080x1920?




i found the same Shuttle pic and posted it because my wife is asleep in that room, she is at her best when she is asleep ...

Here is the pc....Matchbox in my specs


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Nov 5, 2016)

Another one of my PCs. This one is my main laptop which I use when I travel or am too tired of my PC. (and Facebook,since it lags horribly on my main desktop)

Try to spot one of the most classic games  (the oldest in the bunch)


 

Fun Fact : This laptop is the only machine to have a different startup sound among my other computers. (the startup sound on this laptop being the well-known original Playstation (1995) startup)


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm the most consistent here LOL


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 5, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> I'm the most consistent here LOL
> 
> View attachment 80840



thats a nice DT. rainmeter?


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes, Gnometer skin and Candara font


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 6, 2016)

The icon grouping is a lagacy version of stardock fences...before they made you pay for it.... link to my copy on my blog.


----------



## MaxiPro800 (Feb 22, 2017)

My newest build - Sempron 3600+ on Biostar MCP6P-M2


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 25, 2018)

I haven't been here for a while, here's my update with a little Ultrawide (or as I like to call it, u l t r a t h i c c). I'm never going to normal widescreen ever again, even though most wallpapers weren't made for ultrawide resolutions, I can't stand bad image stretching.




I haven't gotten the desktop so clean looking while having as much stuff on it as possible. I'm always proud of the workspace I create for myself, it gets me ready for listening to some music, playing games or modding.

I remember using so many custom themes in WinXP with my Pentium III system a long time ago, I didn't know which to choose, now I just go for the simplistic approach of Windows 10. Pick a color, think of a theme you're going for, and boom.

Wonder what's the next theme I'll be thinking about once I get bored of the layout. Catch ya'all later.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 30, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> I haven't been here for a while, here's my update with a little Ultrawide (or as I like to call it, u l t r a t h i c c). I'm never going to normal widescreen ever again, even though most wallpapers weren't made for ultrawide resolutions, I can't stand bad image stretching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, Doki Doki Literature club, me like .... a lot  neat pick (i like the game itself, chara design, personality, plot, etc etc etc )


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 14, 2018)

Having some fun with Rainmeter


----------



## Gorstak (Jan 2, 2019)

and one with usb's plugged in:


----------



## EntropyZ (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 2, 2019)

EntropyZ said:


> View attachment 113861


clean but colorful, i love it!


----------

